# Noodlers Ink Problem?



## Draken (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm not having very much luck with Noodler's Ink, and I wanted to know if it is the ink, or something I'm doing.  This is in my Jr. Statesman VII.  The only other ink that has been in this pen is the cartridge that comes with the kit.  That ink flowed well, and I never had any issues with skipping or drying out.  When the cartridge ran out, I purchased a converter and a bottle of Noodler's Ink, the black "bulletproof" one.  The first week or so using this ink has been fine, but lately, I've been having a lot of issues with skipping, or no ink flow at all, and it doesn't seem to glide across the paper as smoothly as the other ink.

I believe I'm using the pen with the same frequency as with the other ink, and I'm storing the pen in the same manner.  At home, it rests on its side, and when I'm at work, it is clipped in my pocket, nib up.

Suggestions greatly appreciated!

Thanks,
Draken


----------



## Dario (Apr 6, 2006)

Draken,

I have limited experience with FP (actually it is my wife who uses one now)...but we only use Noodler's and so far no problems.


----------



## gerryr (Apr 6, 2006)

Did you flush the nib before you started using Noodler's?  IIRC, you're supposed to that when you switch brands of ink.


----------



## Draken (Apr 6, 2006)

It was flushed out before switching inks.  Details of that process is here:
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=13696&SearchTerms=converter

Thanks,
Draken


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 6, 2006)

Draken - try another ink.  Those "bullet-proof" inks have a higher concentration of solids and have emulsifiers added that may be causing the problem.


----------



## btboone (Apr 6, 2006)

At the show, the guy representing Noodler's Ink said that the brighter colors mean they have more "stuff" in the ink.  This also means more clogs.


----------



## Draken (Apr 6, 2006)

Hmm, I was afraid of that.  Would it work better in a Baron or are the feeds too similar?  I would really like to have my wife use this ink for writing checks, we've been having a problem with mail being stolen in our neighborhood.  This ink from Noodlers is supposed to resist check washing chemicals.  May have to look into getting some PR cartridges if I can't get the ink to work well in a baron.

Cheers,
Draken


----------



## Turnitall (Apr 6, 2006)

I ran into a similar problem and did some searching.  On a fountain pen forum I found out that if you add a drop or two of dishwashing detergent to the bottle of ink it will make the ink flow better.
It was recommended to experiment by using a little bit on the tip of a toothpick and depositing it directly into the converter first.
Flush out the convertor and nib of old ink before trying it... 
They also said that you could also add water up to about 20% without destroying the ink.  I have not tried that.. but the dishwashing soap helped a pen that would not flow nice for me...


----------



## TomServo (Apr 7, 2006)

I think you'll find the problem isn't so much the ink, but the nib - pull it out of the feed, and wash it well.. now hold it up to a light and can you see a space between the tines? The most important place is where the tip is, a lot of the nibs I've gotten lately have been pinched at the end... no space, no flow. It can get bent together while writing, also. A little careful tweak, and it will write like it ought to.

Also, as to adding water to noodler's eternal inks... don't, if you want to retain the permanent properties.. it says this on the noodler's website and on pendemonium.. Adding detergent to the ink is a stopgap, in my opinion.. If you need a lubricating ink, use the polar black (I have some, good stuff).


----------



## Mac In Oak Ridge (Apr 7, 2006)

More solids = less liquids = nib dries out quicker.

To maintain a fountain pen you need to stick the nib, just the metal part, under a stream of running cold water about every two weeks or so, or when it starts skipping.  

You have a high solids ink, you said when you first started using it it worked fine. You said that the ink cartrige that came with the pen had no problems.  So we know the pen works fine.  The ink dries in the nib, solids build up in the nib with use as the liquid evaporates.  Just turn on a cold water tap, hold the nib under it for about 15-20 seconds, wipe the excess water off with a paper towel and see if the pen doesn't start writing again for a week or so, unitl the solids build up and block the ink flow.  Then back to the sink.


----------



## Draken (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions guys, I'll try running it under some cold water tonight when I get home.  Didn't bring it to the office with me as it has stopped writting at all without having to do some major fussing with it.

Cheers,
Draken


----------



## Draken (Apr 11, 2006)

Well, got to take a look at my fountain pen over the weekend, and the problem was worse than I thought.  Appears the ink in the converter had also thickened up, it wouldn't flow from one end to the other as I rotated it around. [!]  Finally got everything flushed out, took quite some time, so now I'm done with this ink.  Just need to contact Pendemonium about getting a refund, then to try PR ink that everyone here likes.

Cheers,
Draken


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 11, 2006)

Draken - drop me a note.  I sell Private Reserve at a discount to IAP members and since I'm local there's no shipping!


----------

